# Another Wasatch LE Bull



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

After 18 days of hunting I was lucky enough to put my tag on a Wasatch bull. Thanks to my son and friends and a lot of support from the family. Always fun to share the memories.

[

__
https://flic.kr/p/6153750560


----------



## josefat1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice bull, looks like fun.


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

Great pictures and looks like an awesome hunt with friends and family!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good lucking bull and great pics, congrats!!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Love the pics, great memories that ended in TAG FILLED!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations on the success! Nice bull!


----------

